# قناة الحقيقه المسيحيه حاليا علي قمر الهوت بيرد - مبروك



## hmsg2000 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

قناة الحقيقه المسيحيه حاليا علي قمر الهوت بيرد 

Frequency  1131 
V
S/R  27500
3/4


----------



## Thunder Coptic (2 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام رب المجد لك اخى شكر على الخبر بس المشكلة ان التردد دة مش عندى اعمل اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 سبتمبر 2010)

11317 -27500 -v -  على الهوت بيرد


----------



## hmsg2000 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

قناة الحقيقه المسيحيه حاليا علي قمر الهوت بيرد
 Frequency 11317
 V
S/R 27500
3/4


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا ليك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## samysad2008 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا  قناة جميلة  انا نزلتها  على اليوم  وشاهدتها


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*القناه نازله باسم

the trurh​*


----------



## jesus_today (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا ليك انا فعلا نزلت القناة وهي قناة جميلة جدااااا


----------



## MAJI (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على الخبر
الرب يجعلها بركة للكثيرين
الرب يباركك


----------



## hmsg2000 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا ليكم


----------



## مونيكا 57 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا لكم​*


----------



## Alcrusader (17 سبتمبر 2010)

نأمل يكون لها علاقة بالأب زكريا بطرس...


----------

